# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Sound Systems for PC

## David

Even though this thread is for discussing 2.0, 2.1, 4.1, 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 Speaker systems for PC, you could also post reviews for normal home theater sytems also. But the main focus is PC speakers.
Ellavarodum ithoru van vijayamakkan apekshikkunnu.

There are different brands like Creative, Altec Lansing, Bose, Logitech etc. So feel free to share your views. 

First someone please post a review for *Creative Inspire T6100* 5.1 surround system as i would like to buy one(not much choices available at the moment).

----------


## David

Here is the image of T6100.



The Specs are:
*Speaker Power:* 8 Watts RMS per channel (4 channels)
                       18 Watts centre satellite speaker
                       26 Watts RMS subwoofer 
*Frequency Response:* 40Hz ~ 20kHz *
Dimension (L x W x H):* Front/Rear Satellite Speakers: 80mm x 70mm x 183mm
                                  Horizontal Center Satellite Speakers: 170mm x 105mm x 82mm
Subwoofer: 182mm x 253mm x 286mm *
Subwoofer Enclosure Material:* Wood *
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (SNR):* 80dB *
Bundled Accessories:*  4 wall mounts

"from creative website"

----------


## Bibin

Creative Inspire T6100 - Review

*so here i go..



Bought a Creative Inspire T6100 Last friday.. Price Rs.3400 (Logtech,Trivandrum)...
Simply I LUVD IT... amazing sound quality...

PROS: 

* Superb SubWoofer Range with Pure Base! No Distortion upto max.!
* Bass Reflexes are great compared to my previous T6060 & AL2000.
* Slim shaped Sub. Easy to accomodate than Cubic ones.
* Quality tweeters on front cones.
* Total Rms of 76W


CONS: 
nothin about sound quality, just sum minor conz..

* the wires of rear speakers are comparitivly short.(extendable using rca cables)
* the power LED bulb, a hi bright blue one on the left.fr seems annoying for me.. 
* i felt a lack of a wired remote! T6060type.. but it comes with a volume control on the front left speaker.
 i think , its normal for a computer speaker!



Rating: 4.5 out of 5 <- a best buy audio gear for this price!*


*-Bibin/-*

_Foot Note : The Satellite speaker arrangments (room correction) plays an important role in the 5.1 audio experience. I took hours to perfectly arrange it! after arranging > True 5.1_ 

_Upcoming Reviews On:  Bose Headphone and AltecLansing 2.1_

----------


## David

@kumbidi Is the rear speaker volume loud as the front speakers? Also the rear speaker cable length is 4 meters, right? I only needs 4.5 m, so i could use a small length rca extension lead for that!

Also thanks for the review.

There are no other 5.1 systems available in the market at affordable price. Other brands like bose and jbl are not available and altec lansing will be over 10,000. Audioengine is usa only. need to import if needed.

----------


## Bibin

> @kumbidi Is the rear speaker volume loud as the front speakers? Also the rear speaker cable length is 4 meters, right? I only needs 4.5 m, so i could use a small length rca extension lead for that!
> 
> Also thanks for the review.
> 
> There are no other 5.1 systems available in the market at affordable price. Other brands like bose and jbl are not available and altec lansing will be over 10,000. Audioengine is usa only. need to import if needed.


u r welcome! the rear n frnt speakers are almost balanced on speaker fill mode. On 6Ch output, only fx n bgms are routed via rear speakers. If the playout is a 5.1 source, then u cant feel the balance tones of rear speakers cos of effects! 
Im using Realtek HD audio panel to indpndly cntrl the channels. (soundcard is optional, im using onboard).

And about the cables, it can be extended usin a Male-Female RCA cable. Better go for a high quality copper rca cable!..

----------


## Santi

Creative SBS A520 5.1 Speakers - Enjoy realistic surround sound in your games and movies

ithum molil koduthathum thammil entha main difference sada use nu okke ee sadanam mathiyavumo ??

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ippozha thread kandathu... i also got t6100...  :Yahoo:

----------


## John Raj

Altec Lansing 2.1 from 1.2K onwards...... :Yahoo: 

Creative nte bass treble adjust cheyyan pattilla for base models....

----------


## Bibin

> Creative SBS A520 5.1 Speakers - Enjoy realistic surround sound in your games and movies
> 
> ithum molil koduthathum thammil entha main difference sada use nu okke ee sadanam mathiyavumo ??


*Total RMS power is 37w for A520.. and 76w for T6100, also cubic sub.. but have a wired remote*  :Meeting: 




> Ippozha thread kandathu... i also got t6100...


*Enjoyyyy!* 




> Altec Lansing 2.1 from 1.2K onwards......
> 
> Creative nte bass treble adjust cheyyan pattilla for base models....


*yeah, AL speakers are awesome.. also, creative 2.1'il bass/treable adjustments illa.. 5.1'il und, but subs'nte backil aanu.. 
njan Dolby SRS audio controller ittittund, athuvech adjust cheyyum.. *

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> *yeah, AL speakers are awesome.. also, creative 2.1'il bass/treable adjustments illa.. 5.1'il und, but subs'nte backil aanu.. 
> njan Dolby SRS audio controller ittittund, athuvech adjust cheyyum.. *


athentha sambavam.. entaeyum creative 5.1 anu..

----------


## Bibin

> athentha sambavam.. entaeyum creative 5.1 anu..


SRS Audio Sandbox is a useful and reliable audio enhancement software for your PC.

FILESERVE
Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe

FILESONIC
Download for free on Filesonic.com

----------


## ParamasivaM

> SRS Audio Sandbox is a useful and reliable audio enhancement software for your PC.
> 
> FILESERVE
> Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe
> 
> FILESONIC
> Download for free on Filesonic.com


Macha... rca cable vechu ethra extend cheyyaan pattum ??.. 4 stand vechu room nte 4 side lum vekkaan aayirunnu  :Thinking:  

detailed aayittu onnu parayaamo

----------


## Bibin

> Macha... rca cable vechu ethra extend cheyyaan pattum ??.. 4 stand vechu room nte 4 side lum vekkaan aayirunnu  
> 
> detailed aayittu onnu parayaamo



*ithanu arrangment, 4side'ilum alla.. front randennam manual cables aayathukond tv/monitor side'il vekkuka..(with/wo stand) . Rear 2ennam side'il or extreem backil vekkuka... orupaaadu pokkathil vechal effect kurayum, so sitting/hearing range'il vekkukka.. ini correct arrangment paattiyillenkil , software vechu room correction cheyyam! 

about the rca cable, its a male-female rca cable[pic].. pala type'il kittum 8ft,12ft, 15ft,25ft etc lengthilum, 24k Gold plated, Copper plated, Normal anganeyum.. (gold plated gives max quality, but costly.. copper plated is reccomended)*

----------


## Ravi Tharagan

thanks for the infos....................

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *ithanu arrangment, 4side'ilum alla.. front randennam manual cables aayathukond tv/monitor side'il vekkuka..(with/wo stand) . Rear 2ennam side'il or extreem backil vekkuka... orupaaadu pokkathil vechal effect kurayum, so sitting/hearing range'il vekkukka.. ini correct arrangment paattiyillenkil , software vechu room correction cheyyam! 
> 
> about the rca cable, its a male-female rca cable[pic].. pala type'il kittum 8ft,12ft, 15ft,25ft etc lengthilum, 24k Gold plated, Copper plated, Normal anganeyum.. (gold plated gives max quality, but costly.. copper plated is reccomended)*


Thanks macha... rca cable use cheythaal clarity kurayum ennu ente friends paranjallo.... 

please give me your gmail id.. visitor message idu...

----------


## Bibin

> Thanks macha... rca cable use cheythaal clarity kurayum ennu ente friends paranjallo.... 
> 
> please give me your gmail id.. visitor message idu...


*rear speakers'il oralppam gain kurayum,a very little..  but athu manasilakkan polum pattilla.. use cheyyuna cable'nte quality pole irikkum! ivde studioyilokke gold plated aanu use cheyyunath.. connectors polum gold 
 Oru 12ft distance aanekil valiya kuzhappam varilla.. athil koodiyale problem ullu..

gmail id, njn use cheyyarilla.. catch me on fb.. :thumleft:*

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *rear speakers'il oralppam gain kurayum,a very little..  but athu manasilakkan polum pattilla.. use cheyyuna cable'nte quality pole irikkum! ivde studioyilokke gold plated aanu use cheyyunath.. connectors polum gold 
>  Oru 12ft distance aanekil valiya kuzhappam varilla.. athil koodiyale problem ullu..
> 
> gmail id, njn use cheyyarilla.. catch me on fb.. :thumleft:*


Medichu... gold plated rca's... 5 each !!.. clarity vyatyasam thonniyilla...  :Mr. Green: 
working perfectly  :Partytime2: 

thanks for your guidance macha...  :Thumbup:

----------


## cinemabhranthan

oru 5.1 vaanagan plan und..budjet around 4500. . I prefer creative. .i am not aware of different models of creative. . . WHich is the best within my budget?  and wat abt altec lancing? is that good than creative? SOmebody reply

----------


## ParamasivaM

> oru 5.1 vaanagan plan und..budjet around 4500. . I prefer creative. .i am not aware of different models of creative. . . WHich is the best within my budget?  and wat abt altec lancing? is that good than creative? SOmebody reply


T6160 & T 6100... best 5.1 products from creative... around 3.5 aakum.. :Yoyu:  
sbs models und...kollilla.. logitech aanenkil vila koodum  :Exclamation:

----------


## cinemabhranthan

> T6160 & T 6100... best 5.1 products from creative... around 3.5 aakum.. 
> sbs models und...kollilla.. logitech aanenkil vila koodum



4500 range il ithinekal kidu speakers undo? ? sound card vachal kuduthual kidu akuo

----------


## cinemabhranthan

Somebody help plsssssssssssssss

----------


## vraghu

@cinemabhranthan - if you can slightly extend your budget, then you can go for a edifier 2.1 model or get a Harmon Kardon sound sticks, which will cost anywhere from 9K-12K.

----------


## teegy

Try this one from JBL

JBL - Product Support - JBL Creature III - White - Powered 2.1 speaker system

Cost around 5K only

----------


## ITV

Videocon-nte Ee set ippol available aano??

8000-10000 rangenu ithupole tower speakers ulla 5.1 available aano???

----------


## indi commandos

7.1 dts effect kittunna std ht etha?

----------


## ITV

*aux output vazhi LCD TVyil ninnu 5.1 speaker  connect cheythu USB vazhi play cheyyunna DVD file with 5.1 audio correct  aayi decode aakumo??? If no, Any other idea to connect 5.1 speakers to  LCD TV so that 5.1 audio correct aayi decode aakaan???
*

----------


## NANBAN

Ee jbl 2.1 oru model le ollo

jbl creature 3 ?

----------


## NANBAN

> *aux output vazhi LCD TVyil ninnu 5.1 speaker  connect cheythu USB vazhi play cheyyunna DVD file with 5.1 audio correct  aayi decode aakumo??? If no, Any other idea to connect 5.1 speakers to  LCD TV so that 5.1 audio correct aayi decode aakaan???
> *



illa 5.1 kittilla, but all 5 speakers will produce same voice , ( in the tv which iam using 5.1 effect kittilla)

iam using sony tv and 5.1 speakers and playing video thru my tv usb as my dvd player is out of order ( iam coverting .vob files to mpeg2 inorder to play in sony lcd we have to convert files into mpeg 2)

any idea to get 5.1 effect plz tell me also
whch tv and speakers are u using

----------


## AslaN

Nalla oru 2.1 speakers eada

----------


## ITV

> Nalla oru 2.1 speakers eada


In current market F&D is the king, in both build & sound quality

F&D almost washed away CREATIVE

----------


## Boney

http://eu.jbl.com/jbl_product_detail...lip-white.html

Guys ee samabavam engane undu??? car il okke nalla effect kittumo??

----------


## Deewana

> http://eu.jbl.com/jbl_product_detail...lip-white.html
> 
> Guys ee samabavam engane undu??? car il okke nalla effect kittumo??


yeah JBL is gud..Sony Xpload kidu aanu..personal experience..

----------

